# Pigeons for dog training



## RobGrassmid (May 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a few pigeons to introduce my pup to live birds. Any idea on where to find some? I live in Holland and have been looking for some , but have had no luck. Would also be interested in quail, pheasants or ducks, but looking for pigeons because they are a bit cheaper. Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

there is a guy in hamilton that sells homers that work real well for training. pm me and i will give you his phone number. i got a couple dozen from him last year he always has a lot of them.


----------



## Andy keller (Dec 3, 2016)

bedlyblaster said:


> there is a guy in hamilton that sells homers that work real well for training. pm me and i will give you his phone number. i got a couple dozen from him last year he always has a lot of them.


Any chance I can get his number?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

i sent you the contact info


----------



## Andy keller (Dec 3, 2016)

How do I revive the contact info, new to this


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dozer-n-dayla (Aug 29, 2014)

bedlyblaster said:


> i sent you the contact info


Could I get that contact as well?
Thank you,much appreciated!


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

i would be interested in getting some birds to


----------



## PawPawWPG (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyway I could get the number as well? I’m new to this and keep reading that I need to get my dog in birds. Thanks!


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

I bought from a guy off of craigslist. He sets his traps on gas station roofs. Wouldn't be a bad investment to buy a trap and talk to a few local business to see if you can place your traps.


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

its nice to get homing pigeons that are 4 or 5 weeks old. after about a week in your coop they will bond to it and stay for good. if they fly away during training they will come home. plus they are tough birds and handle retrieving well. my young cocker is a wild man and he never killed one of my pigeons, had hundreds of retrieves. hawks/cats/etc that is another story.


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Kurt Potgeter (Apr 20, 2018)

Curious if I could also get that contact information?


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

Kurt Potgeter said:


> Curious if I could also get that contact information?


I paid $5 a piece 5 or 6 years ago each. I bought four, my daughter named one, so being kind of heart I let it loose. It hung around my house and garage all summer.

The guy that sold them to me had pigeon traps and caught them mostly on top of gas station roofs that are above the pumps. I see price is around $10 now. You can find some sellers at link below.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=pigeons&sort=rel


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Pigeon-Trap/746613.uts?slotId=1

You can get all you want with one of these and some cracked corn.


----------



## ricfoley12 (12 mo ago)

I know this kind of an old post but, does any one have any leads on pigeons for bird dog training in southern michigan? I am willing to drive to pickup within reason.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

ricfoley12 said:


> I know this kind of an old post but, does any one have any leads on pigeons for bird dog training in southern michigan? I am willing to drive to pickup within reason.


Ready to put some birds down for your pup? She is going to love it.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't have birds available for sale but do have a coop with 10 and launchers.Not shooter's however.
N.Oakland county.
I have been sick this week but would be glad to help in the near future if needed.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> I don't have birds available for sale but do have a coop with 10 and launchers.Not shooter's however.
> N.Oakland county.
> I have been sick this week but would be glad to help in the near future if needed.


Got a new prospect coming home this weekend. Will be looking for pigeons as well but open to getting together with others and doing some training. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

